# HORRIBLE Blocky Artifacts From Slider Adjustments



## Luke Allwein (Aug 25, 2017)

Hey guys, I am continually running into this issue when using the slider. These weird blocky things are showing up when I adjust the sat and lum slider in a certain way. It looks pretty awful. Check it out and let me know what I'm doing wrong!


----------



## frozenframe (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi Luke,
You've got some pretty hefty adjustments, for example +100 Orange Luminance. Have you studied, read, watched videos on retouching? Most of the time adjustments should be subtle. You've got sliders going all over the place. The top photo looks like you've tried using the Tone Curve, did you? If so it's not a smooth curve. I only use the HSL adjustments for real fine tweaking. Try to get your image close, then perhaps tweak it slightly in HSL.

You might search YouTube for Portrait Retouching in LR. Here's one by Terry White,
,
or Anthony Morganti 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYwLP7r8Yg0. 
There's also places like Creative Live, or Lynda.com that have hundreds of classes.

I think you need to slow down while post-processing, you should be able to see when your adjustment(s) start going stray and pull back from that. Post-Processing is an art in and of itself. Many big league photographers do not do their own, they hire it done. Speaking of that, look for tutorials by Kristina Sherk, she's considered one of the best in the country if not the world in retouching. That's what she does for the big time photographers. She knows her stuff.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 26, 2017)

The extreme slider settings are indeed the problem. In the first photo you set the saturation of magenta to +99 and purple +70 and then you are surprised to see a magenta side on her face? In the second photo you set the luminance of orange to +100, but you keep red at zero. That means that orange pixels are brightened a lot, and pixels that are just a little more red are not brightened at all. No wonder you get these strange blotches. Why are you doing this? Are you using some kind of preset that you purchased?


----------

